# Roof Rack Options



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I have an 05 Trailblazer and I'd like to get ski racks to transport my gear from central PA to the OBX. I have a rear rack to use while there but I'd like someting more secure to go on the 10 hour ride. Looks like 2 choices, Thule or Yakima. I'd prefer lockable too. Any suggestions would be most welcome, Thanks Philly Jack


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I have the Thule racks with locks. I think all total it ran me about 150, but that included the different mounting brackets to fit a stock Cherokee rack. Best investment I've made so far for transporting gear.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I have the Yakima Big Powderhound. It runs around $120 (retail) and comes with mounts that'll mount it to almost any crossbar. The locks on the Yakima run around $25/set-of-2. I think either choice would work well.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I also use the Yakima Powderhounds on my Jeep Liberty. I couldn't be more pleased with them. Just make sure you get the SKS locks!

BTW -- Check ebay, don't buy them in stores.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.rackwarehouse.com/y3072.html $96


----------

